# Watchmen



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

who else thought the movie Watchmen was terrible?


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

dorfd1 said:


> who else thought the movie Watchmen was terrible?


I enjoyed the movie a lot when I watched it. I thought it could of been different but I enjoyed every scence. I wouldnt call it terrible at all


----------



## solmakou (Mar 6, 2009)

I haven't been able to see it yet as the local theatre carried it for about 3 weeks and then stopped... but the primary complaint so far seems to be the amount of violence in the movie. Is this why you didn't enjoy it?


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I did not like it because it was terrible.


----------



## turey22 (Jul 30, 2007)

dorfd1 said:


> I did not like it because it was terrible.


If you don't mind me asking but why was it terrible?


----------



## Belaya Smert (Apr 7, 2009)

Watchmen was a great movie, IMHO.
Well worth seeing more than once.


----------



## cmtar (Nov 16, 2005)

I havent seen it but just the previews to me makes it looks poring and the cosumes looks odd. I probably wont even watch it if it comes on local channels lol. But to each is own.


----------



## Belaya Smert (Apr 7, 2009)

cmtar said:


> I havent seen it but just the previews to me makes it looks poring and the cosumes looks odd.


Boring? Costumes?


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Belaya Smert said:


> Boring? Costumes?


I did not like the terrible movie because if was awful.


----------

